# Kos ironmag research chems experiment



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 22, 2014)

SO....
I HAVE BEEN OFF EVERYTHING BUT PCT FOR 3 MONTHS...AND IT BLOWS
I WENT FROM KINDA SORTA ALMOST NOT REALLY BUT MAYBE IN THE RIGHT SHADOW ABS...TO SOFT AND SQUISHY....REAL QUICK

MY BOTTOM WEIGHT WAS 223- 224
RIGHT NOW IM 238 240


so IMR sent me this clen
nice bottle...filled to the brim....oral syringe
200 mcg a mil

anyway.... thinking first thing in the morning usage
i am actually doing cardio for a change....gotten kinda used to it

and yes i know that clen isnt a miracle worker


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 22, 2014)

shit...took tiny amount today....shiiiiiiiit.....maybe im just sensitive....havent taken stims in awhile.....hands were shaky lol


----------



## bdeljoose (Jun 23, 2014)

I want to get the shakes. Where can I get some?


----------



## bulldogz (Jun 23, 2014)

Exactly what to expect since you have been off of everything for 3 month...

Good luck!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 23, 2014)

well I forgot to say that I am going to be on an hrt dose at least from now on....I cant see me not having stuff


----------



## Jn12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

how many times have you ran clen in the past? or your lab rat i mean


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 24, 2014)

ive had clen from quite a few diff places....the best would be anabolic America.... evo peptides has some strong stuff....this stuff I have now is def legit


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 24, 2014)

True that kos


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 24, 2014)

so I did back....stiff pulldowns...tons of pulldowns...few rows...then I did this circuit of...military press,,,,db curls...db rows....pushups...squat...crunches


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 24, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> SO....
> I HAVE BEEN OFF EVERYTHING BUT PCT FOR 3 MONTHS...AND IT BLOWS
> I WENT FROM KINDA SORTA ALMOST NOT REALLY BUT MAYBE IN THE RIGHT SHADOW ABS...TO SOFT AND SQUISHY....REAL QUICK
> 
> ...



That slow gain is fucking brutal. Eating that del ish sausage croissant knowing your just perpetuating your next bad decisions.

still catch it and fix it fast is the best course of action.  

Good luck amigo


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 24, 2014)

dude im fuking miserable lol...I set 240 as max freakout weight....shoulda said 230....when tonya came home so did my stress....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2014)

Hang in there champ. Make sure that Jew Prince keeps you flush with goodies


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 25, 2014)

Subbed! Good luck kos


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 25, 2014)

Subbed for results. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Jun 25, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Hang in there champ. Make sure that Jew Prince keeps you flush with goodies


LOL Come on KOS, don't start back pedaling brother. Stay strong, stay focused!


----------



## Jn12345 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah IMR clen is def legit. Im shaking my ass off today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 26, 2014)

ive been kinda gritting my teeth


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 27, 2014)

In for the ride!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 1, 2014)

dropped a couple pounds....kinda afraid of heavier doses....got me gritting my teeth


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jul 1, 2014)

Now much are you taking? I don't feel much at 60 mcg's besides my heart rate elevated.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 1, 2014)

I guess im sensitive then....prob talking around 60


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jul 2, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I guess im sensitive then....prob talking around 60


I've been taking clen for a few months off and on, so I'm sure it has something to do with it.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 2, 2014)

Man, how'd you guys get that so fast? That was just a concept a few days ago....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 2, 2014)

heavy is a gong men...like arnold


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 2, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Man, how'd you guys get that so fast? That was just a concept a few days ago....


IMR does not fuck around. Correct products delivered fast.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 2, 2014)

or that^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2014)

lol at that typo up there...anyway...may be time to slightly u the dose...or take a break since I don't like high doses


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 6, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> IMR does not fuck around. Correct products delivered fast.


----------



## nsp (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the research log.  Will be fallowing.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 20, 2014)

kinda have been on a break to clear receptors


----------



## independent (Jul 20, 2014)

We have boner receptors?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 20, 2014)

log is for clen genius...try reading before trolling...then you wont own yourself so easily


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 20, 2014)

sure sure...not wasting your time...by like following me around for literally years....haha... so there you have it...stop wasting your time on me....i mean you are superior man...best ever...best logs....best reputation....best popular threads....wooohooo....whats left


----------



## CHEZ (Jul 22, 2014)

simply the best period. More people need to recognize. this log is awesome, fuck the haters!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't know about that....it really just a review....and the stuff is legit,....not much more can be said about clen


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 11, 2014)

What dose has been the sweet spot for your subject


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 2, 2014)

back on dat clen tho


----------

